# Audi R8 LMS + Mercedes, Ferrari and Lotus GT3 Racers Could Join Grand Am Says SPEED



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rumors surrounding the Audi R8 LMS and American racing continue to swirl. SPEED has published a piece detailing discussions between Grand Am and several companies who currently have or are planning GT3 spec racers. Among them are the Audi, Mercedes-Benz, Ferrari and Lotus. Read the report and Audi seems the least likely of the group but we're still hoping that the R8 LMS finds its way over to the States soon.

Read more after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

